
From optics engineer to founder of YC-backed material sciences company - cbcowans
https://elpha.com/posts/elc4128p/backed-by-the-department-of-energy-and-y-combinator-i-m-dr-whitney-gaynor-ceo-and-co-founder-of-sinovita-technologies-ama
======
cbcowans
Hi HN! This is a conversation we had on Elpha with Dr. Whitney Gaynor, CEO of
Sinovia Technologies.

Elpha is a community for women in tech to talk candidly online and I'm the co-
founder and CEO. Hope you enjoy the conversation!

I'll be in the comments if you have any questions.

~~~
elefanten
How could one find posts like this without a direct link? Is there some
portion of your posts that are public? Every action I try prompts me to sign
up, but I do not meet the sign-up criteria. Just wondering if there's a still
a way to passively view/read some portion of your content, without attempting
to comment/participate.

Cool AMA, thanks.

~~~
cbcowans
Yes our main feed at [https://elpha.com/top](https://elpha.com/top). Thanks
for the feedback we will add a more clear way to get back to the main feed
from a specific post.

------
camdenlock
Is there a specific reason Elpha isn't positioned as a community for all
persons to talk candidly online?

I look forward to a future where such platforms exist for all people, and
don't need to be bound to any particular kind of identity.

I'm concerned about such tools, despite being well-meant, widening divisions
rather than healing them.

~~~
jonnybgood
There are plenty of communities that allow all persons to talk candidly
online. However, these communities of all persons tend to be dominated by the
majority voice while other voices get drowned out. These majorities don't
usually consist of women and other groups.

~~~
thereisnospork
I find my belief that women are equal in talent and ability contradicts the
notion that such segregated 'safe spaces' are anything but sexist; how do we
reconcile the opinion that women are equal with the opinion that women need
segregated spaces (professional-related)?

~~~
burkaman
You can probably reconcile by talking in person with women who use these
spaces.

~~~
thereisnospork
Is this not the most (or at least a) reasonable place to discuss? It would
seem rude to walk into a club and ask 'why should you exist'.

